# Help! Did i brick my phone



## SerialTurd (Aug 20, 2011)

I am rooted and unlocked bootloader. I downloaded rom manager from the market and went to flash cwm. I selected verizon galaxy s3 (my phone) and it seemed to get stuck after a certain point and stopped responding.

I'm a bit nervous to reboot the phone as I'm afraid something will have happened.


----------



## SerialTurd (Aug 20, 2011)

Never mind. I did it a second time and this time it asked for SU permissions and it worked.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Same happened to me. It's because my su needed to be updated

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

OP,

Why the ridiculously over dramatic title?? If you bricked your device it wouldnt boot up period. There is a big difference between bricking your phone and having you phone freeze!!


----------

